# دورات نظم مكافحه حريق في مصر ؟؟



## mohamedsous (19 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لو سمحتوا يا جماعه عاوز مكان أخد فيه دورات مكافحه حريق وتصميم نظم الاطفاء في مصر
وانا سمعت عن مركز في الاسكندريه اسمه مركز تدريب المستقبل 
هل حد منكم سمع عنه 
أرجو إفادتي بالمعلومات
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## creative eng (9 أبريل 2011)

في يابشمهندس مراكز في كذا مكان في مصر بتدي كورس مكافحة الحريق 
في القاهره وبنها .واسمع ان في المنصورة 
وهرد علي حضرتك واقولك فين في القاهره بالظبط ..


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (10 أبريل 2011)

لو عاوز كيفية التصميم دة لينك لملف التصميم بس خليك فى الموقع ومتستعجلش واعرف كيفية التصميم وبالنسبة لمكان تاخد فية فية فى نقابة المهندسيين بالقاهرة دورة تصميم حريق اعرف معادها او عند م/ ايمن عمر حسن استشارى مكافحة الحريق والتكييف والصحى فى المهندسيين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t223122.html


----------



## mohamedsous (11 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وفي انتظار ردك يا بشمهندس creative eng


----------



## Eng Yaser (21 أبريل 2011)

للهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين
اللهم ولى من يصلح البلاد والعباد
اللهم ولى خيارنا ولا تولى شرارنا
اللهم أمين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
مهم جداً انك تكون ملم بالاسعافات الاولية
وكذلك مكافحة الحريق
نفسى انا كمان اخد الدورات دى


----------



## تامر العيسوي (25 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم يا باشمهندسين ارجوكم انا عندي مبنى مكون من بدروم و6 ادوار ومحتاج كتاب لشرح مبسط لتصميم حسابات الحريق ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## تامر العيسوي (25 أبريل 2011)

وياريت كمان حسابات التكييف


----------

